# No Glue Sheet Floor



## dayspring

The HO hired installers from the flooring store to install a sheet floor (vinyl) product. The installers claimed it was a no glue application. Until now I have never heard of this, Any of you familiar with this? I've always at least glued the perimeter.They do glue the seams. Is this a normal procedure? Also the flooring has ripples in it, from being on the roll, should they have done something to it to help it lay or will it lay flat eventually? I set a space heater in the room to maybe aid it laying flat. You tell me


----------



## hjm

I have seen it done many of times, not in awhile. but they glue around the edges, and within 1 day it lays flat on any floor surface. It's different but it does work


----------



## Taurus Flooring

It sounds like a new product called fibre floor. You only glue it at the seams and there can only be one seam, because it expands like laminate flooring. It also needs to be trimmed at least 1/4 inch away from all vertical surfaces.


----------



## DaveTap

hjm said:


> I have seen it done many of times, not in awhile. but they glue around the edges, and within 1 day it lays flat on any floor surface. It's different but it does work


I've never seen them glue the edges... if they did it would buckle since the vinyl floor has a higher expansion rate than the wood underneath.


----------



## john haddad

*Brand name*

I sold carpet and flooring many years ago, I never have heard of a non-glue floor or floating vinyl floor.

One of the companies that we sold had many difficulties due to heavy shrinkage at the seams. 

Do you know the brand name for the fibre floor?


----------



## dayspring

I think it is Armstrong


----------



## ron schenker

I installed one of these floors in a kitchen this past summer and it's holding up very well. No glue and no seam (small kitchen). The product is called Tarkett Fibrefloor. The one I used, imitated the look of ceramic tile, and from a distance looked like the real thing but up close you could tell it was vinyl. It's actually made from recycled fibreglass. There's even an imitation hardwood look. The price here in Toronto is around $3.50 per sq.ft.


----------



## boman47k

> Tarkett


I'm thinking this what I put in my kitchen (wood) and reakfast nook up to the wash room ( concrete). Glued th eedges, it tightens up and has worked great. Can wad it up and goes back to its original shape.


----------



## Floorwizard

this Vinyl is made by Tarkett and Armstrong. And more are coming onboard fast.
Nice and soft to liveon, easy to install, and affordable as far as Vinyl goes.

it doesn't tear either. It can be great for DIY'ers because it has sooooo much forgiveness.


----------



## osborn

Tarkett Fiber flooring. I just installed some in a bathroom remodel. The homeowner picked it out. Was too easy. I almost felt bad. I calculated a full day for the floor. I ended up with 2 hours on it.


----------



## mdshunk

osborn said:


> Tarkett. I just installed some in a bathroom remodel. The homeowner picked it out. Was too easy. I almost felt bad. I calculated a full day for the floor. I ended up with 2 hours on it.


Is it very expensive? I'd like to try my hand at some. 

I did my bathroom several years back, and I made a huge template of the bathroom with red rosin paper, laid it on the vinyl in the driveway outside and cut it to match the template. Perfect fit. That's how much of a wuss I am. I didn't want to cut the vinyl in place like the pro's do.


----------



## osborn

14 dollars a yard. I got a 6X12 sheet for $100? give or take a few dollars.


----------



## dayspring

*Update on the install*

Well after the flooring guys laid the floor as I stated before it didn't lay flat. After it sat there several days, it never did flattened out. I called them about it and they came out to the job. They wound up pulling and pushing, sitting on it and pushing with their feet while one stapled the edges down. It is much flatter now, however, it seems they defeated the NO-glue-down capability of the product. HO is happy, but I'm not.


----------



## Floorwizard

This floor backing and weight is designed to lay flat.
There must have been something wrong.

was expansion space used?


----------



## JAD

I am researching it now for a job. The one I am looking at is Armstrong Premier... The sample is nice; feels padded. 20yr warranty says it wears well. Absolutely not to be glued--not like perimeter glue; join seams with tape; it floats. My only concern is whether it will buckle when furniture is moved around on it and how the edge looks (needs 1/4 expansion room); guess we could put shoe moulding to hide gap as long as its not tight to the floor; definately a guick intstall; Lowe's has it at 1.27/sq.ft (11.43/yd); it's rated as Best, but damned if I can find any reviews on it. 

I'd post the link to the armstrong site, but I am a newbie and can't:sad:


----------



## We Fix Houses

I'm going to look at some today for reinstall. It was in a bathroom (no glue) taken up by the water restoration folks. 

Absolutely no glue...??? I'm concerned about how to be sure it stays down around the door trim and the vert 2x6 bullnose where it ends at the floor ? 

I've called Armstrong in PA before. They were very helpful. Not some flip chart girls. I talked to a tech guy who had many years experience.


----------



## Floordude

We Fix Houses said:


> I'm going to look at some today for reinstall. It was in a bathroom (no glue) taken up by the water restoration folks.
> 
> Absolutely no glue...??? I'm concerned about how to be sure it stays down around the door trim and the vert 2x6 bullnose where it ends at the floor ?
> 
> I've called Armstrong in PA before. They were very helpful. Not some flip chart girls. I talked to a tech guy who had many years experience.



Better hope once it was dry, that they rolled it face out!!!


----------



## We Fix Houses

Floordude,

The no glue material was taken up and thrown away. The plywood subfloor is as clean as the day it was constructed possibly 10 - 12 yrs ago. I see no adhesive remnants anywhere.

My customer mentioned it was no glue and what should the new material be ? I said either would be ok. I went today to look at (no glue)material prior to meeting my customer at the supplier.

Not supposed to glue it at all...? It has a grip pattern on the backing and from reading this thread, makes sense I guess.

Floordude - How best to keep the material around the door casing / trim and tile trim as I described above. Caulk on top...I'd put a bead under these areas too. It'll expand / contract to the other edges.

Whats your method / input ???

Steve


----------



## rusty baker

If it is glued around the edges it is called interflex. The new loose- lays are usually called IVC. They are designed to be installed loose-lay, semi loose-lay or full spread with a pressure sensitive adhesive. There are several different brands. Google Flexitec and you can watch a video on how to install. Just be careful, some of the companies have changed installation requirements several times since this stuff came out.


----------



## JAD

We Fix Houses said:


> Absolutely no glue...??? I'm concerned about how to be sure it stays down around the door trim and the vert 2x6 bullnose where it ends at the floor ?
> 
> 
> 
> No glue. I'm wondering about it laying flat too. My 6x8" sample is a bit bent and isn't unbending...They say it lays flat as long as it has a bit of room to expand, As for staying down around the door trim (casing & jambs) undercut the trim enough so you slide the vinyl under it and it doesn't bind. Well, I bid my job today and the client gave the ok. Leveling and filling, if any, to be add work.
Click to expand...


----------

